# [BSL] Owner specific legislation is what's needed - Vancouver Sun



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/editorial/story.html%3Fid%3D3c774337-b4bc-4d3f-b425-182ac9a98674&cid=0&ei=-U0pSISUDYuM8QSZ_syrAQ&usg=AFrqEzcG4BX-6GIi4CFZUUe7fR7rtwWctA">Owner specific <b>legislation</b> is what's needed</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Vancouver Sun,  Canada -</font> <nobr>30 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The people who want vicious dogs will just move to another <b>breed</b> and it takes far too long for the ineffective <b>legislation</b> to keep up. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

